# You are not a photographer- today on the Chive



## jowensphoto (May 30, 2012)

Horrible Photography Gallery (31 Photos) : theCHIVE

just so...so... _klassy!_


----------



## o hey tyler (May 30, 2012)

I just threw up.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2012)

Excellent stuff.


----------



## CMfromIL (May 30, 2012)

Love the first one with they guy in the suit on the beach.  Hilarious.

2nd favorite is the very, very pregnant lady posing with a coors light shirt on.  

Thanks


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Love the first one with they guy in the suit on the beach.  Hilarious.
> 
> 2nd favorite is the very, very pregnant lady posing with a coors light shirt on.
> 
> Thanks



Attention Walmart shoppers


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 30, 2012)

I really need to learn selective coloring, it seems to be the trend.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Hey, that is some of my best stuff...and I certainly didn't give them permission to re-use it.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2012)

*.*.*...Fauxtography Phailures...*.*.*
................... Fotog-rafy .................


----------



## Austin Greene (May 30, 2012)

Seriously? You have to post this when I'm eating my lunch? Freaking lost my appetite now thanks to you.

But it was so worth it


----------



## RanD (May 30, 2012)

Number 18 is my fav. You can so tell she is hot, with the belly ring in...


----------



## MK3Brent (May 30, 2012)

What's wrong with 30? It has everything!


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 30, 2012)

Still not sure what to think about #4...

-ken Turner


----------



## manaheim (May 30, 2012)

(c) Uncle Bob Photography.


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 30, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> (c) Uncle Bob Photography.



Nothing says 'professional' more than that! And of course it had to Bob 

-ken Turner


----------



## caseysrt (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/UncleBobPhotography

: /


----------



## caseysrt (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob actually is pretty cool it looks like, has a good gimmick going with the Uncle Bob thing.


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 8, 2012)

Sadly, somebody I know that I went to high school with is in school for photography, and has already started up her business, which of course has Fotos in the name. If I were a meaner (or maybe a nicer, more helpful) person, I would tell her that most of her photos really suck, almost to the level of the stuff posted there.


----------



## ISO (Jun 8, 2012)

caseysrt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/UncleBobPhotography
> 
> : /



I think he's totally taking the piss


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 8, 2012)

He's in on it...


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

totally diggin' the slut in the senior portrait of number 12.

<---looks for dark van with candy sign and a camera


----------



## chuasam (Jun 8, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's Barry


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 8, 2012)

chuasam said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


These are gooollddddd!!!! 


How'd he get these ducks to sit still?  http://barrythephotographer.com/Resources/bookcover1b1m.png


----------

